# Ford 335 CAV injection pump no fuel to injectors???



## Weekend Farmer (Jun 16, 2020)

This 3 cylinder diesel ran great for 30 years, never a problem. the other day I went to start it, and it would not start. I replaced the fuel filter, it was very , very dirty, and rusty. I bled the system, starting at the filter bleed screw, the injection pump bleed screw, but not fuel to injectors. I disconected the fuel stop cable and moved the fuel stop lever by hand and it felt like the internal fuel stop bar was working back and forth so I do not think the fuel stop metering valve is stuck in the closed position. Any ideas on what this could be. Could it be just lots of air in the system. I bled it the best I know how. an advice on bleeding the system of air.? Thank you for your help, Have a great day,


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If u have fuel at the bleeder on the pump by the name plate.. the next step is loosening the steel lines AT the injectors & cranking in short spurts till fuel comes out & tighten..


----------



## Weekend Farmer (Jun 16, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> If u have fuel at the bleeder on the pump by the name plate.. the next step is loosening the steel lines AT the injectors & cranking in short spurts till fuel comes out & tighten..


Thank you for your reply. I have a question about the endplate filter and pump. If I am getting lots of fuel squirting out of the bleedscrew(when I crank the engine, and also running out when i just unscrew it) at the nameplate of the pump, does this mean that the filter and pump in the endplate are in working order. Also when bleeding the system I have fuel to bleeder on the pump by the nameplate, i close it up, when should I crack the injector nuts loose, before, during or after cranking the engine.??? Thanks for your help,


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U open the lines AT the injectors before u crank the engine.. Once loose, crank till fuel squirts out & tighten..
U loosen them ALL at the same time.. not 1 at a time.
Having fuel at the bleeder doesnt nec. mean the filter is clear..
Good luck


----------



## Weekend Farmer (Jun 16, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> U open the lines AT the injectors before u crank the engine.. Once loose, crank till fuel squirts out & tighten..
> U loosen them ALL at the same time.. not 1 at a time.
> Having fuel at the bleeder doesnt nec. mean the filter is clear..
> Good luck


Thank you for the reply
I have to follow up questions. How many times and how long(seconds) do I crank the engine before i can expect some results, and when to know that this is not going to get fuel to injectors and need to try something else. Lets say I try the cranking just as you have instructed- and not fuel still coming to injectors. Should I try to remove the endplate and clean out the parts in it? Thank you for your help,
Have a great day,


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Crank the engine in spurts of 
5-1000.. as in 1-1000, 2-1000, 3-1000..
I’d say no more than 5 sets should produce results..
If not, u gotta problem..
Hold the throttle WIDE OPEN WHILE CRANKING..
MAKE SURE THE SHUT OFF IS IN THE RUN POSITION..
I don’t advise anyone to work on their injection pump.!!!
It’s bad ju-ju.!!!


----------



## Weekend Farmer (Jun 16, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> Crank the engine in spurts of
> 5-1000.. as in 1-1000, 2-1000, 3-1000..
> I’d say no more than 5 sets should produce results..
> If not, u gotta problem..
> ...


Thank you for the reply
I will try this and hope for the best
I will let you know what I find
Have a great day, !!!


----------



## XLENDI (Jul 22, 2019)

are you inline pump or rotary?????


----------



## Weekend Farmer (Jun 16, 2020)

XLENDI said:


> are you inline pump or rotary?????


I do not know?? how do you tell the difference???
Thanks


----------



## XLENDI (Jul 22, 2019)

Do the injector lines run in line on the top of the pump.
or do the injector lines come out of the back of the pump.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Weekend Farmer (Jun 16, 2020)

XLENDI said:


> Do the injector lines run in line on the top of the pump.
> or do the injector lines come out of the back of the pump.


The lines do not run in line one top of the pump
Thanks


----------



## Weekend Farmer (Jun 16, 2020)

Hacke said:


>


Thank you for the video of the CAV DPA pump. This helps me understand what may be wrong inside the pump.
Have a great afternoon,


----------

